# 5 bolt 94 mm PCD rings?



## 02GF74 (14 Jun 2009)

need to replace rings on my commuter - crank is shimano circa 1994 and having trouble finding rings.

outer 42T, middle 32 T, 5 bolt pattern on 94 mm circle (PCD).

doesn't seem to be much of a choice.

also it seems it is almost more economical to buy new crankset?!?!? 

so anyone know of good sources?


----------



## globalfish (14 Jun 2009)

Maybe the commuting forum would yield a better answer than the mountain bike forum. just a thought :-)


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Jun 2009)

It'll be cheaper to buy a new Deore crankset ime...

If you want to replace the rings, SJS cycles will sell spares in all sizes...but then you could get a brand new deore chainset form CRC for the same price..


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Jun 2009)

globalfish said:


> Maybe the commuting forum would yield a better answer than the mountain bike forum. just a thought :-)




reason being?

It is an LX = mountain bike chainset so seemed logical to put it here.

and yeah, it appears to work out chepaer to replace the chanset but the hunt gopes on .....


----------



## RRCC (16 Jun 2009)

CRC sell middleburn rings to this spec, very good but not cheap


----------



## 02GF74 (16 Jun 2009)

ta - not look hard enough on CRC but they seem to have middle one, 42 T outer doesn;t seemto be made anymore.

looking like the crank is gonna have to go to shimano heaven, whcih is a real shame as there is nowt wrong with it.


----------



## User482 (17 Jun 2009)

Try Spa cycles - they sell Stronglight rings in a variety of sizes. I've just ordered a set of three at a total cost of £36.


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Jun 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3405

New BB, new rings, new cranks very cheap!


----------



## 02GF74 (18 Jun 2009)

thx - 2 stronglight rings would set me back £ 50, TA rings £ 75 ... doesn't look like it is economical to do.

I am looking at deore/lx/hone, all of which come circa £ 60 - hollowtech II inc BB.

may even get the XT or blingier and swap over a lesser crankset from another bike.

all in all, very annoying.

hone vs lx - what is difference???


----------



## globalfish (30 Jun 2009)

02GF74 said:


> hone vs lx - what is difference???



Hone is heavier duty than LX. Seems like your heading an odd route for a 'commuter' bike. I wouldn't have expected you to choose 'all mountain' spec components for a commuter. Or is this just an MTB you commute on rather than a lighter 'made for road' bike?


----------



## 02GF74 (30 Jun 2009)

it's an mtb - my route entials going on a drit track to avoid cars - far too many of them for my liking ... and a lunvhtime i go to play in the woods or otjer tracks near work.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jul 2009)

Fsa compact rings'll fit i'm fairly sure.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jul 2009)

at least they do on my '89 XT cranks on the crosser.


----------



## mickle (1 Jul 2009)

I have a slightly used silver 94BCD 42t Sugino CSSIII alooniman ring you can have for nowt. It's not super quality, pressed rather than CNCed, but it'll do the job.


----------

